# NEW... NEED ALL THE ADVICE I CAN GET....



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Hiya there ladies....

Im new to here, found you's after Googling "IVF NINEWELLS"....

About me and where im at....

Im 23 and OH is 27
TTC 3 years this month

Started intial tests June 09
4 months of 21 Day Bloods... All show that im ovulating
HSG - Tubes clear
OH SA - Normal, although one factor was slightly lower, but nothing to worry about it much
6 months on clomid

Referred to Ninewells in July, got my initial appointment through for November 2010....

Are there any ladies out there that are roughly at same stage as myself?

Can anyone shed any light on the journey from here?

Looking forward getting to know everyone   XXX


----------



## Alidoll (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi Fyfey, there's a load of ladies on the Ninewells rollercoaster thread if you like to join us there. People are at various stages in the IVF journey and will be able to offer advice and support (wasin shoulder to cry on or jumping for joy!). I'm one of the lucky ones as have a 7month old daughter thanks to Ninewells but couldn't have done it without the support of the ladies here and my darling husband. So come over and introduce yourself..everyone is really friendly.


----------



## wubble (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi Fyfey,

Just want to repeat Alidoll's comments about the rollercoaster thread, come over and have a chat.

I'm 34 and DH is 32. We have been ttc for almost 4 years. I've been through the blood tests and then had a lap and dye to check my tubes, everything came back fine. DH had SA which came back good too.

In march I started the Ninewells egg sharing programme (me donating eggs) but unfortunately did not respond well to the injections and only had 4 follicles. My cycle was abandoned and I had to wait until I had 2 bleeds and then went back up for a AMH blood test (tests for ovarian reserve) which unfortunately came back not good, less than one which is pretty much the poorest result    So, I'm going for an antral follicle scan which will count my follies (its done within the first 4 days of your period). I think this is just going to confirm that things just arent looking good for us.

I think Ninewells do AMH tests before starting treatment now so they can see how patients will respond. It kind of frustrated me as since my tubes were checked and found okay (about 2.5 years ago) I've thought everything was okay with me, but they think that due to my amh result being so low this might be the reason I'm not conceiving and IVF may not be successful. Not sure if they will even give me a shot at it   

Its totally an emotional rollercoaster and we will all be here for you if you need us.

Wx


----------



## leannie23 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi fifey,
im 23 as well thats good to hear theres other young ones out there with this and not just me lol
My both tubes are blocked so waiting on the big IVF lol
My first consultation was over a year ago and it was 10 minutes, i haven't been back since they said i would be starting treatment in 18 months i phoned  a couple of months ago to check the waiting list and the said im due to be taken early 2013 im not a happy bunny!!!!


----------



## kazzamc01 (Feb 25, 2010)

hiya fifey!

me and OH are going through the same situation as you (sortof) we have an appointment with Dr Kini at Ninewells on 23rd November!! ive had all my bloods checked day 21,3 etc and an HSG test that showed that the dye wasnt flowing right out of my left hand side but my right hand tube was fine!! hopefully we will be getting IUI (or whatever doctor suggests)
i am new to this site as well
so good luck xxxx'n everything foryou
karen xxx


----------



## anyamac (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi Karen 
Just wanted to say good luck to you for your appointment. 
Dr Kini is lovely. She did our embyo transfer and to our delight it ended in a BFP.
Still cant believe our luck.

Dont give up hope. NW are fab.
x


----------

